# A quick question about Ryzen and RAM.....



## phill (Jan 2, 2020)

Guys I'm just curious with the state of play for RAM and Ryzen.  Not so much the timings and such like but the amount of DIMMs you have.  

I was just wondering if having 2 DIMMs over 4 DIMMs of memory could cause me less of a headache when trying to mess about with timings...  I hear that Ryzen doesn't like all the slots filled?  I wasn't so sure if this was the same issue with Intel CPUs as such??  

The kits I'm looking at are - 

16Gb - 2 x 8Gb

32Gb - 2 x 16Gb

Given the price difference between the two, it would make more sense to buy the 32Gb really because it's cheaper.  I know the timings aren't the best in the world but then they aren't going in systems that RAM timings have to be the best of the best   Also with the fact that I could double the capacity again to 64Gb if I really wanted to later on, I'd only get to 32Gb with the 16Gb kits..

I just thought I'd ask TPU since we have a lot more Ryzen users


----------



## londiste (Jan 2, 2020)

Out of these two with same speeds and timing, especially with the linked prices go for 2x16GB kit.
- When it comes to performance, it is a bit of a balancing act. Faster 2x8GB kits are often cheaper but 4 sticks are almost always more difficult to work with in terms of overclocking and are/may be more difficult on the memory controller.
- Also, 2x16GB gives you an easy possible upgrade path to 64GB in the future.

In terms of Ryzen and RAM, the best possible performance is 3600 or 3800 kit with the lowest timings you can afford (or are willing to spend). Alternative to that is overclocking a cheaper/slower kit to better speeds but with that your results may vary.


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks for the reply   It seems my little bit of logic and common sense is on the money lol   So thank you for confirming that 

I was looking around for some slightly faster spec'd ram but I was unable to see anything and since these are going to be mostly for crunching but also for my girls to game on and generally use, I thought 3200 would be more than enough for them as I'm looking to buy a few kits, I was definitely trying to keep the price as low as possible.

Is there any other kits anyone might suggest with my thoughts above?  Whilst B die stuff would be great, it's very much not essential


----------



## londiste (Jan 2, 2020)

3200CL16 is price/performance king memory speed by far at the moment.
3600CL19 is a close second and might be good for Ryzens to due higher speed.

Edit:
For Europe (and, well, UK is close enough) I usually start from Geizhals that covers German market. Not always to order from Germany (although that is an option) but they have a pretty good database of the specifications and models and gives a good overview on the prices of things in EU wholesalers. Looking up couple cheapest models at local (r)etailers after narrowing down the wanted specifications has given me very good results so far. In this case, something like: https://geizhals.eu/?cat=ramddr3&xf=1454_16384~15903_DDR4~254_3600~256_2x


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2020)

Well I've found some 3600CL17 stuff ( 16Gb CL17 3600 kit ) but it's only 16Gb kits, ideally, I'd love to stick with the 32Gb as it's a load better for futureproofing the systems for me.  I know the girls won't need that amount of RAM anytime soon (maybe for a few tabs in Chrome...??) but I'd rather pay out the bit more to start with than to have to pay out more again later...  I hate spending twice on things....


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 2, 2020)

I use the Patriot Viper 3200mhz cl16 2x8gb (not the linked kit tho) in my daughters Ryzen system and it just works...LoL
It was $90 at the time of purchase which was by far the best price at that time and I was a little worried but they just work as intended without issue.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 2, 2020)

The team 8pack edition at OCUK are good sets, a little pricier at 109 for 3600mhz but for that you get CL16 but if you want the higher capacities then that 32GB kit in you're OP is a decent buy.


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2020)

jmcslob said:


> I use the Patriot Viper 3200mhz cl16 2x8gb (not the linked kit tho) in my daughters Ryzen system and it just works...LoL
> It was $90 at the time of purchase which was by far the best price at that time and I was a little worried but they just work as intended without issue.


That's what I like to hear   I hope that the 32Gb kits are going to play ball as well  



Tatty_One said:


> The team 8pack edition at OCUK are good sets, a little pricier at 109 for 3600mhz but for that you get CL16 but if you want the higher capacities then that 32GB kit in you're OP is a decent buy.


I could see a load of faster 16Gb kits but no faster 32Gb kits which I thought/think is somewhat odd??  

I think for the money though, the 32Gb can't be beaten and if everything goes south with pricings for whatever reason, then at least I have 32Gb of fairly decent RAM that will more than likely, never need to be upgraded or touched for my girls rigs 

I do wonder if these kits will overclock much so if I can find some time to do some testing with them, I'll willingly give it a go  With the data from TPUs memory test as well, 3200 is perfect 

Thanks everyone for the input and confirmation


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 2, 2020)

phill said:


> I was just wondering if having 2 DIMMs over 4 DIMMs of memory could cause me less of a headache when trying to mess about with timings...


This is true, period. 2 DIMMs is less stress on the IMC than 4. Quite simple. 

That said, 32GB is more stressful than 16GB on the IMC...


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 2, 2020)

3600/16 is the same die as 3600/14, but obviously you're not guaranteed to get a stable OC of 3600/14 if you buy the cheaper kit. 

Use this tool https://notkyon.moe/ram-latency.htm to determine what RAM is better.  Remember latency is king especially when dealing with Ryzen, since the IF is linked 1:1 to the RAM.


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> This is true, period. 2 DIMMs is less stress on the IMC than 4. Quite simple.


Another reason then going for the 32Gb kits now 

Is this such a factor with X79/X99/X299/Threadripper spec's of CPU @EarthDog ?


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 2, 2020)

3600/14 is 7.7ns, where 3600/16 is 8.8ns absolute latency, 3600/19 is much worse at 10.5.

Bear this in mind as the entire system waits on these latencies, and while they are all incredibly small, I can guarantee that the latencies of the CPU are lower still, meaning the memory is the weakest link in the chain, with CPU waiting for memory rather than the other way around.

If your CPU is spending time waiting for the memory, that's time that it's not spending processing, so consider that when thinking about saving $20 or so on a cheaper kit with the same overall capacity.

Unless you actually need 32gb, go for a faster 16gb kit, you can upgrade capacity later. People talking about how 4xDIMMs will be more difficult to run are talking about overclocks higher than 3600, which is the realm of diminishing returns anyway.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 2, 2020)

phill said:


> Another reason then going for the 32Gb kits now
> 
> Is this such a factor with X79/X99/X299/Threadripper spec's of CPU @EarthDog ?


Yes. The both have IMCs......

(In most cases) - 2 DIMMs vs 4, 4 will be able to run faster. 16GB vs 32GB, 16GB will be able to run faster. There is also memory ranks/banks to consider as well, but this isn't relevant for 99% of people (competitive benchmarking). But at these speeds, most will be fine. 



dgianstefani said:


> People talking about how 4xDIMMs will be more difficult to run are talking about overclocks higher than 3600, which is the realm of diminishing returns anyway.


More or less, yes. But if you stuff the board with four DIMMs and try to run those at 3600+, it may not 'just work'.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 2, 2020)

https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product...x-8gb-ddr4-3200-memory-tdpgd416g3200hc14adc01 this is the best cheap memory I've found. It's 3200/14 with very tight factory timings. Tighter than any other kit on the market. This means it's a good overclocker to 3600. I've used this kit in several builds including https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/BMtgXL.


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> 3600/14 is 7.7ns, where 3600/16 is 8.8ns absolute latency, 3600/19 is much worse at 10.5.
> 
> Bear this in mind as the entire system waits on these latencies, and while they are all incredibly small, I can guarantee that the latencies of the CPU are lower still, meaning the memory is the weakest link in the chain, with CPU waiting for memory rather than the other way around.
> 
> ...


I'm going to grab the 32Gb in my first post, as it gives me masses of RAM and the performance would be more than decent enough for the systems it'll be going into.  These are not for my personal rig, so RAM speeds/performance maximus isn't what I'm aiming for with these rigs   Performance/price is what the aim of the goal is for these PC's 



EarthDog said:


> Yes. The both have IMCs......
> 
> (In most cases) - 2 DIMMs vs 4, 4 will be able to run faster. 16GB vs 32GB, 16GB will be able to run faster. There is also memory ranks/banks to consider as well, but this isn't relevant for 99% of people (competitive benchmarking). But at these speeds, most will be fine.
> 
> More or less, yes. But if you stuff the board with four DIMMs and try to run those at 3600+, it may not 'just work'.


I get that I just wondered if they where of higher 'quality' to allow higher RAM or even RAM clocks.  I know that getting 3200 to run on an X99 platform to be a nightmare and won't offer masses of performance gain but was just curious as the majority of what is out there for these platforms gives me the impression of a slight step down from server grade stuff anyways...  RAM speeds definitely lower in Servers than desktops, well mostly


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 2, 2020)

phill said:


> I get that I just wondered if they where of higher 'quality' to allow higher RAM or even RAM clocks. I know that getting 3200 to run on an X99 platform to be a nightmare and won't offer masses of performance gain but was just curious as the majority of what is out there for these platforms gives me the impression of a slight step down from server grade stuff anyways... RAM speeds definitely lower in Servers than desktops, well mostly


X99 is, well, old. The IMCs in those CPUs are not as adept at running fast memory speeds and the 'limit' is a lot lower. Generations move on IMCs improve (among other things) and RAM speeds improve.

Servers typically run at the max platform spec or less yes. The point in servers and data centers isn't speed from overclocking... they want a STABLE system.



phill said:


> Performance/price is what the aim of the goal is for these PC's


Then be damn sure you are able to use more than 16GB... otherwise, get 16GB. If it is primarily a folding machine, 16GB is plenty.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 2, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Yes. The both have IMCs......
> 
> (In most cases) - 2 DIMMs vs 4, 4 will be able to run faster. 16GB vs 32GB, 16GB will be able to run faster. There is also memory ranks/banks to consider as well, but this isn't relevant for 99% of people (competitive benchmarking). But at these speeds, most will be fine.
> 
> More or less, yes. But if you stuff the board with four DIMMs and try to run those at 3600+, it may not 'just work'.


your right, by simply thinking of ram as pages of a book it can simplify the thought process, if you double the number of pages in the book by doubling capacity the integrated memory controller obviously has to do more work, if you spread that same amount of pages across twice the circuit space then again the workload increases.


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> X99 is, well, old. The IMCs in those CPUs are not as adept at running fast memory speeds and the 'limit' is a lot lower. Generations move on IMCs improve (among other things) and RAM speeds improve.
> 
> Servers typically run at the max platform spec or less yes. The point in servers and data centers isn't speed from overclocking... they want a STABLE system.
> 
> Then be damn sure you are able to use more than 16GB... otherwise, get 16GB. If it is primarily a folding machine, 16GB is plenty.


My logic is like this for the ram...  If I can save money by buying 32Gb now and not having to add more later on when it's likely to be more expensive then I'll do it that way, at least I've never got to worry about it at all, ever again then  

I fully understand if I don't need 16Gb to not buy it, but it'll be sods law that something might change (crunching or otherwise) that will require more and I'll end up spending more again that I could have saved a little before hand.  

With regards to the crunching as well, I've been seeing reports in Linux that it has been getting pretty high up and using most of the 16Gb I have already in two of my rigs at home, so I figured, be safe 32Gb is a better option.  Not maybe the cheapest but long term it should be better, plus if overclocking the RAM is better on two sticks and not four, then I'm quids in on that one   Well, I hope so lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm using a cheap Oloy set of ram. 32GB(2x16GB) and it seems to be running well.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Just stay away from corsair


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Just stay away from corsair


I'm not a fan of Corsair, so it's not even on my list!!  

We'll see how things go


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 2, 2020)

I have 4X 8GB  Team T Force Legend 3200CL14 running at 3800CL16.

I think this is going to depend a lot on what Ryzen chip and motherboard you go with or have.
X570 Aorus Master/3900X so relatively high end for both CPU/Mobo.


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2020)

Good job I ordered some yesterday, it's gone up in price now!!


----------



## hat (Jan 3, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> I'm using a cheap Oloy set of ram. 32GB(2x16GB) and it seems to be running well.


Same here... only I grabbed a 16GB kit. I don't think the system really needed 16GB, but 8GB would have been lacking especially when using integrated graphics, and the 16GB kit was cheap enough anyway...

The point is, Ryzen RAM compatibility has made great strides since initial release. OLOy isn't on my QVL _anywhere_ and it worked just fine, even with the XMP profile


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 3, 2020)

hat said:


> The point is, Ryzen RAM compatibility has made great strides since initial release. OLOy isn't on my QVL _anywhere_ and it worked just fine, even with the XMP profile


They've improved, indeed. Just to note, the QVL document lists kits that have been tested. If it isnt in the list, it doesnt automatically mean they will not work.

Ryzen, all generations, in particular earlier gens, are still particular when it comes to ram with the 3000 series now being the least picky. I'd still recommend sticking to the qvl list for assured compatibility on ryzen, however. Especially for those who may not want to tweak if the sticks don't work.


----------



## hat (Jan 4, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> They've improved, indeed. Just to note, the QVL document lists kits that have been tested. If it isnt in the list, it doesnt automatically mean they will not work.
> 
> Ryzen, all generations, in particular earlier gens, are still particular when it comes to ram with the 3000 series now being the least picky. I'd still recommend sticking to the qvl list for assured compatibility on ryzen, however. Especially for those who may not want to tweak if the sticks don't work.


That was kinda my point. Everyone was really recommending to buy RAM based on the QVL when Ryzen first hit the market, which was a good idea anyway, but I mentioned that my RAM wasn't on the QVL anywhere to illustrate the fact that RAM compatibility has gotten a lot better.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 4, 2020)

hat said:


> That was kinda my point. Everyone was really recommending to buy RAM based on the QVL when Ryzen first hit the market, which was a good idea anyway, but I mentioned that my RAM wasn't on the QVL anywhere to illustrate the fact that RAM compatibility has gotten a lot better.


My contention is with 'a lot' or 'great strides'. Were still here recommending to stick with the qvl list with Ryzen. Whereas with Intel, you can stick a potato in the slots with little worry (at least "a lot" less worry). 

But that is subjective.


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2020)

I must admit never even checked if this RAM is on the QVL but I'll let you know when I get it through and have tested it


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 5, 2020)

phill said:


> I must admit never even checked if this RAM is on the QVL but I'll let you know when I get it through and have tested it



3600 17-19-19-39 seems to be a pretty sure indicator that it's Hynix DJR. DJR inherits the loose timings from CJR, but like CJR, it has good compatibility and decent overclocking on Ryzen.
I have a 3600 17-19-19-39 kit from G.Skill that I'm running at 16-19-20-32-1T without any additional voltage over XMP to shave off about 1.5ns latency from XMP. Just don't expect to run flat 16 timings (16-16-16-36), flat timings is a Samsung thing. Bringing it down to 16 and putting in all manual secondary timings goes a long way in making it run like a top. 16-19-19-36 should be doable, but 16-18-18-36 ran into issues, so I'm staying where I am.
We will be seeing a lot of DJR as it hit the market not long ago, in C16 and C17 Ripjaws, Trident Neo and Trident RGB (mine). They are good chips.
3600 C19 is a bit more risky, as the crappier chips can meet those timings (Hynix AFR), and those don't have the greatest track record of even working out of the box on XMP.

Never mind, you went and bought the 3200/16. But, some owners are reporting that the chips are CJR, which should make for a good time. There's no DJR profile in the calculator yet, so CJR and DJR are using the same recommended settings right now.

@phill somerset eh? close to bristol at all?


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2020)

I went with the 3200/32Gb kits, so it will be interesting to see what happens with them  I think they where 16-18-18-36 or something like that... First post in the thread has the RAM I purchased 

Just checked and they have put the price up again!!  So glad I bought the kits I did now!


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 5, 2020)

3200/16-18-18-36 is pretty mid tier. 3200/14-14-14-31 is top tier B die, 3200 16-16-16-36 would be good stuff, but it can't even run at that.

Seems like you went with "maybe I'll need more than double the RAM I don't even fully use today, at some point in the future" and "this is mediocre RAM but at least I have lots and lots of it" rather than "this is how much RAM I need, and my budget, lets get the best sticks even if at some point down the line maybe I'll need to add more".


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 5, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> 3200/16-18-18-36 is pretty mid tier. 3200/14-14-14-31 is top tier B die, 3200 16-16-16-36 would be good stuff, but it can't even run at that.
> 
> Seems like you went with "maybe I'll need more than double the RAM I don't even fully use today, at some point in the future" and "this is mediocre RAM but at least I have lots and lots of it" rather than "this is how much RAM I need, and my budget, lets get the best sticks even if at some point down the line maybe I'll need to add more".



What is this misinformation, lol. 3600/16 easily has a slight edge over the "coveted" 3200/14 in all sorts of tests and gaming, even with looser tRCD and tRP. Just check out TPU's own scaling article for Zen 2; even the 3600 17-19-19-39 DJR (which I know personally has even more performance in it with an easy drop to CAS 16, which DJR also comes in from the factory one CAS step lower in 3600 16-19-19-39 G.skill kits) consistently shows that it's a bit faster in games than overhyped 3200 flat 14.

If the owners are correct and the Patriot kit is CJR, then that's a great thing and most definitely not "mid tier". The one dissenting review says that his kit was B-die, so that's not really a loss either. I'm tired of this B-die circlejerk, it's 2020; CJR and DJR have clearly shown to be easily comparable performance even though they have higher theoretical latency and looser timings, and don't have a drastically worse "B-tier" bin of the exact same chips that have horrible performance, don't boot XMP, need more voltage and end up in Corsair kits.

And now that more Micron E and DJR are cropping up, some formerly guaranteed B-die SKUs are being quietly replaced with those new ICs without model number changes or physically recognizable features. That makes most of the remaining B-die right now either prohibitively expensive, or trash-tier "B-die" that Corsair loves.

Why do you think 3200 16-16-16-36 is "great stuff", looool? There are Samsung D-die kits (god-awful ICs that are long dead and should stay that way) that are binned for XMP at 3200 16-16-16-36-1T; I have one sitting on the table right now. This is the problem with most of the recommendations out there; there is no judging a RAM stick's worth without knowing what's under the heatspreader. Aside from Corsair on Ryzen, judging a kit based on the brand name literally means nothing.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 5, 2020)

I never compared 3200/14 to 3600/16. Learn to read. 

3200/14 can and will OC to 3600/14, usually with no change in the subtimings. 3200/16 however usually won't. Its still good, but not as good as 3200/14.

3200/14 is top tier, 3200/16 is good (not great. Again, learn to read), 3200/ more than 16 is crap.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Jan 5, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> I never compared 3200/14 to 3600/16. Learn to read.
> 
> 3200/14 can and will OC to 3600/14, usually with no change in the subtimings. 3200/16 however usually won't. Its still good, but not as good as 3200/14.
> 
> 3200/14 is top tier, 3200/16 is good (not great. Again, learn to read), 3200/ more than 16 is crap.



The issue is not the memory, it's the IMC of Ryzen processors where performance is battled. 

My 8700K runs Top tier Memory at 4000mhz CL 14 and 4300mhz at CL16

3600mhz frequency RAM is no where near top tier memory chips. You buy G.Skill memory that has speeds in XMP in excess of 4000mhz and you're going to have fast RAM.

Now depending on Cpu choice, AMD or Intel..... Intel IMC has AMD beat. This is why they get away with running 14nm chips with all that performance boosting going on. 

3600mhz top tier CL 14..... pfft give me a break man.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 5, 2020)

3600/14 is pretty much a guaranteed OC. Point is, 3200/14 and your ram that you've OCd to 4000 is the same memory, high end B die. Of course you're only going to get 4000/14 on Intel. No shit... This thread is about ryzen where 3600/3733 is the sweet spot.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Jan 5, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> 3600/14 is pretty much a guaranteed OC. Point is, 3200/14 and your ram that you've OCd to 4000 is the same memory, high end B die. Of course you're only going to get 4000/14 on Intel. No shit... This thread is about ryzen where 3600/3733 is the sweet spot.



WUT are you talking about. My 3600mhz B-die and 4277mhz B-die are two completely different bins. You're out of this world man lol.

The issue is the original poster wants good stable memory. He's going to purchase something within his budget. 
Wants something from the QVL list. The QVL list doesn't have memory frequency of 3600mhz.

CL 14 at 3600mhz is doable on Ryzen. wow. It's the sweet spot. woopty. I'm far past 3600mhz my friend. Far far past it lol. (on a 2700x weak imc no less)


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 5, 2020)

imo go for 2x16 micron e-die kit from ballistix (BLS2K16G4D30AESB)

good capacity,good compability,good price,good OC


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Jan 5, 2020)

I have slow memory as well.
SK Hynix to be exact. Horrible clockers.

They do cas 12 at 3000mhz quite nicely. Takes a little kick in the butt, but they go C12.....
Even have jacked up timings at XMP like 15-17-17 3000mhz.

The most performance is through raw speed. The IF has to be unlinked at 3600mhz because the stupid board can't handle it.
All the 1:1 IF ratio is garbage talk once you get into 3800mhz and up Cas 16 with Ryzen. But Fudge it, what would I know.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 5, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> imo go for 2x16 micron e-die kit from ballistix (BLS2K16G4D30AESB)
> 
> good capacity,good compability,good price,good OC


That price though, $164 USD.








						Ballistix Sport LT Gray 32GB Kit (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3000 UDIMM | BLS2K16G4D30AESB | Crucial.com
					

Buy Ballistix Sport LT Gray 32GB Kit (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3000 UDIMM BLS2K16G4D30AESB. FREE US Delivery, guaranteed 100% compatibility when ordering using our online tools.




					www.crucial.com


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Jan 5, 2020)

This is what I would have recommended, but then again, price hurts my eyes. lol.
heh, 50 bucks a month.... could actually swing that come to think of it HAH!!









						G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-32GTZN - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-32GTZN with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 5, 2020)

ShrimpBrime said:


> I have slow memory as well.
> SK Hynix to be exact. Horrible clockers.
> 
> They do cas 12 at 3000mhz quite nicely. Takes a little kick in the butt, but they go C12.....
> ...


Gosh, 1:1 infinity fabric isn't a good idea past 3733? Really? Who would've thought...



ShrimpBrime said:


> This is what I would have recommended, but then again, price hurts my eyes. lol.
> heh, 50 bucks a month.... could actually swing that come to think of it HAH!!
> 
> 
> ...


That's not even the best kit from g skill, they have a 3600/14 one, but the price is higher if you can find one in stock.

Like I said though, just go with the team group 3200/14 which is very reasonably priced, and will clock 3600/14 guaranteed and 3733/14 if you're lucky.

All these assumptions about how good ram is prohibitably expensive and or unavailable. It's not. You just have to know what to look for.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Jan 5, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> Gosh, 1:1 infinity fabric isn't a good idea past 3733? Really? Who would've thought...
> 
> 
> That's not even the best kit from g skill, they have a 3600/14 one, but the price is higher if you can find one in stock.
> ...



Here's the fun part about being on topic and off topic at the same time.

HE ALREADY BOUGHT THE FREAKING MEMORY.








						Patriot Viper Steel 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 PC4-25600C16 3200MHz Dual Channel Kit (PVS432G320C6K)
					

PVS432G320C6K, 3200MHz RAM Speed, CAS 16-18-18-36 Timings, 1.35v VDIMM, Lifetime Warranty with OcUK.




					www.overclockers.co.uk
				




edit: sry caps.


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> 3200/16-18-18-36 is pretty mid tier. 3200/14-14-14-31 is top tier B die, 3200 16-16-16-36 would be good stuff, but it can't even run at that.
> 
> Seems like you went with "maybe I'll need more than double the RAM I don't even fully use today, at some point in the future" and "this is mediocre RAM but at least I have lots and lots of it" rather than "this is how much RAM I need, and my budget, lets get the best sticks even if at some point down the line maybe I'll need to add more".


As the RAM I have is for my girls and WCG crunching, it doesn't need to balls to wall performance based but with that, I wanted something at least half way house for being decent...  If I can get away with setting XMP and forgetting it, for these systems I'm using the RAM in, it'll be perfectly good enough   My girls won't care if it ran at 20-22-22-60 (as an example) as long as the system worked lol

Bearing in mind my girl friend plays SIMs or something similar and then my girl is 7 years old, she's definitely not going to be playing more than Minecraft or Roblox lol  

What I did find even more amusing is that the RAM has jumped in price twice, so I'm very much glad I went for the 32Gb kits!  Quanitity over a bit of quality is a perfect setup for these rigs  

I will however be testing the RAM if I get some time with it.  I wouldn't mind seeing something like 3400 or faster if possible with the same timings but we'll see   As I said, it's not so important   If it works at the stock timings that's better than what my G Skill is doing at the moment as that's at 2133 as I've not bothered even tuning it lol 

Oh and I looked at a number of kits but when your buying 5 kits at once, price is a bit more of a concern than a few percent difference in performance  

Man few replies here went quickly lol 



tabascosauz said:


> 3600 17-19-19-39 seems to be a pretty sure indicator that it's Hynix DJR. DJR inherits the loose timings from CJR, but like CJR, it has good compatibility and decent overclocking on Ryzen.
> I have a 3600 17-19-19-39 kit from G.Skill that I'm running at 16-19-20-32-1T without any additional voltage over XMP to shave off about 1.5ns latency from XMP. Just don't expect to run flat 16 timings (16-16-16-36), flat timings is a Samsung thing. Bringing it down to 16 and putting in all manual secondary timings goes a long way in making it run like a top. 16-19-19-36 should be doable, but 16-18-18-36 ran into issues, so I'm staying where I am.
> We will be seeing a lot of DJR as it hit the market not long ago, in C16 and C17 Ripjaws, Trident Neo and Trident RGB (mine). They are good chips.
> 3600 C19 is a bit more risky, as the crappier chips can meet those timings (Hynix AFR), and those don't have the greatest track record of even working out of the box on XMP.
> ...


About 30 to 40 minutes away from Bristol mate


----------



## heky (Jan 5, 2020)

I think you made a good choice going for 2x16gb. Its future proof, upgrade-able and will be fast enough. 

As for the people saying running 4 sticks of fast ram is a no-no on Ryzen 3000....I am running 4 x 8gb Patriot Viper Steel 4400 Cl19 (b-die) @ 3800 Cl16 no problem ( IF@1900mhz ). Ram voltage under 1.45v and soc voltage under 1.1v. And the ram is not on the qvl.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 5, 2020)

heky said:


> I think you made a good choice going for 2x16gb. Its future proof, upgrade-able and will be fast enough.
> 
> As for the people saying running 4 sticks of fast ram is a no-no on Ryzen 3000....I am running 4 x 8gb Patriot Viper Steel 4400 Cl19 (b-die) @ 3800 Cl16 no problem ( IF@1900mhz ). Ram voltage under 1.45v and soc voltage under 1.1v. And the ram is not on the qvl.


Nobody said it was a no no (did they? - the quote was 'may not "just work", which means some tweaking like you've done)... just that 4 sticks cause more stress ad generally limit clocks (vs 2 sticks)....which is true on any platform.

Congrats on being an exception to the rule and being able to reach those clocks at 1:1!!!! Just past AMD's sweetspot! 

That said, this anecdote also lends credence to a point of mine from another thread about IF RAM works that isnt in the QVL, it can overclock just fine (with the limit being the IMC/stick capability/bios and board).


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2020)

When I get the RAM through guys and have some time to mess about with it, I'll let you all know in my Project Log how things went


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 5, 2020)

phill said:


> Project Log how things went


How about a link in your signature to the project log thread?


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2020)

I can do that sir    Brb


----------



## pcwolf (Feb 8, 2020)

Asrock x470 Taichi 3950X running 4x8Gb Team Dark Pro 3200mhz at factory 14-14-14-31 here using XMP2.0.  Took AGESA 1004AB UEFI bios update before it locked in, though.
Rock solid, I haven't experimented with overclocking the memory. 8.75ns of calculated latency is pretty hard to beat still with fast modules.  Good link here: CAS latency.

Been on BOINC with World Community Grid for close to twenty years.  Hello Phill !


----------



## phill (Feb 8, 2020)

I think I'm running still older versions even with my new 3900X so it might be time to upgrade it at some point 

Been so busy with everything else, I've not even turned on XMP and such, it's just on and working   I've addmittedly not got WCG installed on it because air temps for me are too high to have running 24/7, so I'd like to test and get things tweaked and running properly before hand   I'll get there at some point 

Thanks for the post back as well  Very impressed with this rig so far, zero issues with running 64Gb, even first boot it was first post and we were away 

As for running Bonic, if you're not already in a team, feel free to join us over here at TPU    We are always looking out for and always wishing for new members to join


----------



## pcwolf (Feb 9, 2020)

I fought with Ryzen temps at LOT in the past year. Started with a 2700X, moved into a 3900X while waiting for my current 3950X. 
Damn Phenom Black edition 9850 infected me! What can I say, I am a core whore. 

Previous X470 bios I had to scale back from my 100/100 habit. Even with 100% cores running 50% cycles I was up in the 70c+ with 240mm AIO water cooler.
After the latest bios update I found the "ECO" mode switch, which takes the 3950X rated watts of 105 down to 65 yet does not slow BOINC/WCG.
Currently back running 100% cores 90% cycles and my system tCTL temps are steady at 50c

Happy crunching!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 9, 2020)

pcwolf said:


> I fought with Ryzen temps at LOT in the past year. Started with a 2700X, moved into a 3900X while waiting for my current 3950X.
> Damn Phenom Black edition 9850 infected me! What can I say, I am a core whore.
> 
> Previous X470 bios I had to scale back from my 100/100 habit. Even with 100% cores running 50% cycles I was up in the 70c+ with 240mm AIO water cooler.
> ...


Was going from the 3900X to the 3950X a worthy step up


----------



## pcwolf (Feb 18, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> Was going from the 3900X to the 3950X a worthy step up


As I said, I am in pursuit of cores and threads above all else. So, yes. The performance is definitely a big step up.

Not interested in junking my AM4 and investing in Threadripper.


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2020)

pcwolf said:


> As I said, I am in pursuit of cores and threads above all else. So, yes. The performance is definitely a big step up.
> 
> Not interested in junking my AM4 and investing in Threadripper.


This doesn't help me at all hearing about how good the 3950X is when I bought the 3900X as a bit of a stop gap


----------



## pcwolf (Feb 21, 2020)

@phill ... Read something about the AM4 motherboard memory slot configurations. Two engineering options, it seems: daisychain, and T-something.
The first likes two memory sticks, and the second likes four.  So it is motherboard architecture dependent.  Did you get your RAM answer? (Guess I will go back to the beginning and read the thread  )


----------

